# Would you be scared to...?



## INControl7 (Jan 13, 2011)

Put rs4 turbos and awe tubular headers on a properly maintained 2.7tt with 188k mile? almost all mileage are highway miles.


----------



## INControl7 (Jan 13, 2011)

I know its a broad question but im asking in terms of durability. Im a 5 cylinder guy, so with that mileage I know the AAN can handle 400whp in stock form regardless of miles if well maintained. Someone school me on the 2.7tt?:screwy:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I wouldn't even slow down to think about it  The 2.7TT bottom end is really strong - I would bet its still within factory tolerances with only 188K on it :thumbup:


----------



## INControl7 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ive heard from someone at 034motorsports the bottom end isnt "to" good after 400rwhp. from what i remember the rods were the weak point? same as the AAN I5, the pistons are Mahle forged. Im not questioning you, just trying to learn. Someone over on motorgeek offered to trade his A6 for my C4 S6... thinking about trying something new.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well 400whp is pretty decent  034 are the experts on such things so they will know its limits, but I still wouldn't be worried about modding at 188K :thumbup:

(assuming of course its a manual transmission! If its an auto I wouldn't touch it)


----------



## 2.7taudi (Oct 11, 2011)

the engine is a beast, i wouldnt be worried about the engine one bit, as long as synthetic oil has been used. 

the tranny would be my concern. especially those automatics. if you have a manual go for it!


----------

